# Recommended Belt Type



## Cujoe_da_man (Dec 23, 2017)

Getting ready to give my '71 Ariens an overhaul this summer (along with the new engine I just purchased) and I need to replace the auger belt. I've seen three different kinds and was curious what is best... if it even makes a difference. I've seen smooth rubber, kevlar wrapped and toothed belts. Is there really a difference between any of them? Does one type perform better than the other?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

What model and serial number is your Ariens???


----------



## Cujoe_da_man (Dec 23, 2017)

The machine is a 10962, I know what belt I need, but I'm wanting to know what style of belt works best, I've seen three different styles.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

From some recent discussions, it sounds like you want a live-edge belt (not wrapped). I think you can still get them Kevlar-reinforced, but I'm not sure. I wouldn't expect that you'd need a toothed belt. What does the official Ariens belt look like?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I tend to switch out belts as I need them at tractor supply with Kevlar wrapped belts, measure it out there, fine out what size it is...easy


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cujoe_da_man said:


> Getting ready to give my '71 Ariens an overhaul this summer (along with the new engine I just purchased) and I need to replace the auger belt. I've seen three different kinds and was curious what is best... if it even makes a difference. I've seen smooth rubber, kevlar wrapped and toothed belts. Is there really a difference between any of them? Does one type perform better than the other?


The most common V belt for a snowblower auger drive is the raw edge belt which is reinforced with fabric, often Kevlar. My Ariens uses this type of belt. I have a kevlar wrapped belt on my son's Craftsman that is wearing quite well so far. It appears the best belt for your application would be a cogged belt since it flexes more easily around the pulleys and the tensioner pulley. Seems it is more efficient in power transfer than other V belts. If you can get a raw edge kevlar re-inforced cogged belt for your machine then that would likely be the best. Make sure the belt can be tensioned so that deflection on the long straight tension side is about 1/4" to 3/8" for less slippage.

There are cogged belts that drive "pulleys" through the cogs that are called synchronus belt drives that are not what you want. Here is an article that may help you: https://www.achrnews.com/articles/107928-replace-v-belts-with-cogged-or-synchronous-belt-drives


----------



## Cujoe_da_man (Dec 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> From some recent discussions, it sounds like you want a live-edge belt (not wrapped). I think you can still get them Kevlar-reinforced, but I'm not sure. I wouldn't expect that you'd need a toothed belt. What does the official Ariens belt look like?



Not a clue, the pics are so old and grainy that everything runs together. The belt that was on the machine was not the smooth type, but when I search the part number, I get three different styles, smooth, smooth wrapped with kevlar and toothed, so I'm just trying to figure out what is best for this application.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tooth belts are good for smaller pulleys cuz they flex easier. Kevlar is for less wear


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Cujoe_da_man (Dec 23, 2017)

e.fisher26 said:


> Tooth belts are good for smaller pulleys cuz they flex easier. Kevlar is for less wear
> 
> 
> Noma 10/29
> ...



That was kinda my thinking, just wondering if paying the extra for a kevlar belt is worth it because I'm only running the thing a handful of days through the year.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Personally, I'd probably go Kevlar, though I don't know the price difference. But if the non-Kevlar belt is too weak, you know it's going to choose to break during the heavy storm, when you don't want to be shoveling. 

Going for a weaker part in a critical power-transmission part feels like asking for trouble, to me.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

At tractor supply the regular belts are $5-7ish, Kevlar are $13ish


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Make sure whatever belt you get is rated for power equipment. Automotive type fan belts are not suited for snowblowers, mowers etc.


----------

